
The Swift Reflection API and what you can do with it - ingve
http://appventure.me/2015/10/24/swift-reflection-api-what-you-can-do/
======
seivan
I don't have a comment on the article in question, but I gotta mention that
this is the second post I read from these guys and it's always in high quality
and neatly organised.

Their post on Enums is better than Apple's docs.

Very well done!

------
takee
Not sure why openstack swift never went after apple's swift for using the same
name. Swift, the opensource object store platform has been around for so many
more years and is very well known in the tech world.

